
Ask HN: How do you learn a new topic/domain - quietthrow
Would like to hear strategies you use to:<p>- create a learning plan on the topic that you know nothing about.<p>- tools you use to synthesize the learning; like a “lab notebook”, diary or a log. What is it’s structure.<p>- how do you incorporate feedback loops.<p>- anything else
======
dmfdmf
If you are trying to pickup a lot of new, unfamiliar terminology, concepts,
acronyms, etc. you might look into Anki which is a computerized flash card
system. It won't help you with the planning or strategy but spaced repetition
might help you commit the new knowledge to memory faster once you have a plan
of attack.

